# Happy Birthday playfx!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday PLAY


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you like the striper I sent!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey fore...Happy Birthday!
did someone mention cake?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I love cake...
Happy Birthday,Play


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day Play!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Play, how did Jeff find out about your sidejob?








happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG LMAO!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I would normally say "hope ya get lots of Halloween goodies or at least money to buy some"..... but, in your case..... Hope ya get lots of WED so you can make many, many, many, more awesome sculpts!!!!! (And maybe one for your friend Fangsy!!! ((hint hint)) :devil: j/k) wink wink :>


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks All, so far its been a good day! I've locked myself in my shop this morning and turned the phone off so I could get something done, Just me, all alone......its nice!!

Hey Jeff, Thats funny, I thought I had a cowboy hat on in that pic.
That dance just don't bring in the money it use to, maybe I should put alittle disco into it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Money was no object my friend! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

But objections are plentiful.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Roflmao!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Fangs.....I didn't get any clay, but the days not over yet, LOL.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday playfx!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day

p.s. you have to unlock the door to get gifts


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Play! hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Play! Tell them to roll that clay flat and slide it under the door for you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday playfx!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday.


Hope you had plenty of time yesterday to finish a few things.

Now post pics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

